# second shooter prices



## pixmedic (Jul 27, 2012)

a question for photographers that use second shooters, and for second shooters themselves. 
Its a two part question. 
firstly, what are second shooters generally paid? granted situations and responsibilities can differ, but just in general for an average wedding that would use a second shooter. 
secondly, if you are hiring a second shooter, what is the up-charge to the the clients? do you have a flat rate price listed?
I second shoot sometimes for my wife when needed, but that doesn't really answer much since my payment isn't usually calculated in monetary amounts.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 27, 2012)

This has been asked several times in the past, you might try to search out some of those old threads.

But in a nutshell...the answers will be all over the map...there are just way too many factors involved.  
For example, is the 2nd shooter just a shooter, or are they an assistant?  Which of those duties comes first?  
Are they there to learn, in an apprentice type role or are they qualified photographers?  
Do they have their own equipment?  Do they have the equipment, skills and other qualities to completely fill in or take over the wedding if need be?
Are they employees or are they independent contractors?
Do they get usage rights for the images they take, or not?  
Do they have their own vehicle?

I do a fair amount of second shooting.  I like it because as a part time photographer, I don't have a lot of time to devote to wedding clients or advertising to get wedding clients.  As a second shooter, I work the wedding day and that's it.  
The photographers I work with, like me because I do have all my own gear and my own vehicle etc.  But more importantly, I'm capable of doing whatever needs to be done...which could be shooting the ceremony or the formals by myself, setting up lights, covering other events/locations than where then main photographer is.  But I'm also as helpful as I can be.  If they need me to carry gear or hold light stands or reflectors, I don't act like I'm above that (which is apparently a problem with many other people).  I'm not there to improve my own portfolio, I'm there to help them to get the best product for the client.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 27, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> payment isn't usually calculated in monetary amounts.  :mrgreen:


  LMAO


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 27, 2012)

2nd shooting (assuming the 2nd shooter is good) = better set = actually more work for the main shooter

There are bunch of people who are willing to help me 2nd shoot for like $0, what they dont understand is that it will actually be more work for me because i will have way more photos to go through.


The most I have paid for a 2nd is $300. I have also used someone for $0.

I usually get paid $300.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 27, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> 2nd shooting (assuming the 2nd shooter is good) = better set = actually more work for the main shooter
> 
> There are bunch of people who are willing to help me 2nd shoot for like $0, what they dont understand is that it will actually be more work for me because i will have way more photos to go through.
> 
> ...



Is that when you are wearing your pretty dress and high heels?   Or do you get paid more for that?  lol!


----------

